# Auckland - Job Offer



## Shelbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello 

My husband has been offered a job in Auckland so we are in the process of doing research...

All relocation paperwork is being arranged through the company so we don't need to worry about visas etc.

The salary is $160 per annum which we gather is good. What we want to know is what can we expect from living in Auckland?

We have 2 young children and I am studying for a degree through the OU, we are both in our 30's and looking to start putting a money pot together for our future. We currently don't own any property but if we were to buy it would be in the UK (for family reasons).

SO what are peoples thoughts and advice on us moving to NZ for 5 years to get some money together and experience a different way of life?

I have read that people find it difficult to make friends ans find things to do? 

Any feedback is greatly welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Hi there and congrats on you up and coming adventure. First, let me say I don't know Auckland area well, not a fan of spread out cities but have been there many times, Wellington is where I have spent most of my NZ time.
Look and I really mean this, there are always a few people, no matter if they moved to the next street would complain its hard to make friends and get to know people. I have moved to countries where I didn't even know the language and no problems. Just don't expect people to come to you, its up to you to introduce yourself and put yourself into places and circumstances where you will met people and for goodness sakes tell them you know no one and need to meet people. With young children, you should have no problems, there will be mums at kindy, playgroups and schools or ask at the local library for the number of the local plunket nurse (baby and child district nurse) they organise or have lists of mothers groups all over NZ. Join the mother helps at the school, soon you will be over run with new friends. Tens of thousands of people have made the trip before and most have stayed, there must be a reason for that.
As to there not being much to do in NZ, depends what you expect, personably I find that laughable. Sure the cities are not London or Paris, they are not old for one thing, its a new country. The shopping is a bit limited in places and expensive. People here really complain about the cost of shoes and make up I notice, for me, the beautiful country more than make up for that. It is a country where people love their sport and the outdoors, gardening, bush walks, boating etc and Kiwis on meeting new people usually ask two questions, where do you work and what sport do you play, I know my US friends found that very funny at first. Expect different things at the supermarket and different prices. It takes time to sort out whats what in buying the food, personally I find the food prices high, however the quality is usually high as well. 
Auckland is by far the most expensive city in the country, why, I really don't get that!! Also the traffic in the city is a nightmare, but having driven in europe, its not the only place.
Kiwi's are VERY independent people and bring their children up that way too, thinking that could be your biggest difference you notice. 
It sounds like your going with the sprit of adventure and thats the way to do it. Your children are very lucky to have this opportunity, treat everyday as an adventure and you will fine, never know your family might stay for good, I wish you well.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Auckland's a great little city: it has lots of amenities because it's NZ's main urban centre, but still feels manageable. Public transport is mediocre for most people, however. And property values are escalating rapidly. That's a good salary though.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Shelbert

I say if you want to come over and experience New Zealand and stay for a few years or stay permanently it's up to you and each situation is different. We are in our early 50's and moved over from Montana two years ago and New Zealand is our home. Will not return to the US. 

You will find that making friends quite frankly is an issue anywhere in the world. I won't say it's been easy in that regard but no less than when we lived in Portland or Philly. I think it has more to do with the electronic age and how parents shuttle their kids from one activity to another. After two years, we've made a couple of "friends," and lots of aquaintances. I started a business here and through that have a pretty hectic social calendar. That said, our neighbors have yet to say hi even when we do while we are gardening and we moved into our house in Sept last year.

Still would not trade our lifestyle. We travel quite a bit. Fiji, Rarotonga, Vanuatu, Bali are just 2 to 5 hr flights and affordable. We are spending 3 weeks in Viet nam next month and it's nice that my husband is able to take time from work ( it's encouraged)

Kiwis are quite welcoming and I hear, "good on you," when I tell them we like it here and plan to stay. Nothing is perfect, food and gas is high. Make up, clothes much more expensive. You do learn how to get around those issues ( global shipping through Amazon ....lol). The lifestyle more than makes up for things. $ 160 k is enough for a great lifestyle, even in Auckland.

Best of luck. Need a contact or any questions. Let me know, be glad to help

Cheers. Ricci


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Shelbert

My husband and I (35 and 34) and our 4 year old boy have recently emigrated to Auckland from Scotland - we have only been here for 6-7 weeks...eeeks!!

I will say that we all love it here and feel very privileged to be given the opportunity to live here. We have settled in remarkable well and it just feels so natural being here. Don't get me wrong,
I get home sick every now and then and miss my friends and family, but with FaceTime and Skype it makes it soooo much easier to keep in touch. It honestly doesn't feel like you are at the other side of the world.

We live in Albany in the north shore area and it's lovely. I will be honest and say that auckland isn't perfect but hey what places are??!! In my opinion when we were looking for a rental, some of the houses we saw were awful. Things like central heating and double glazing we take for granted don't exist in a lot of the houses. This means the houses are freezing!! It is winter and I've been told it's only like this for a few months.c I think I'm getting more used to it though and you end up just wearing extra jumpers. Your husband has got a good salary though so you will be able to pay for a descent house. 

Also my initial impressions of some of the shopping precincts are that they are pretty old fashioned however the more I visit them the more I grow to love them. Queen street which is the Main Street in the city has a Chanel and Louie Vuitton shop on one side of the road but further up the road you have these wee tacky souvenir shops like the ones u find on holiday. The food in the city is totally amazing - such much Asian influences.

This is totally stuff we can live with though in exchange for the lifestyle that you have. I feel that although the housing is super expensive, all the cool stuff u get to do with the kids is free. So going to the numerous beautiful beaches that are so close to u are free, bush walks, bike rides...all free. People speak about New Zealand and that it's a great place to bring up kids - now that I'm here, I totally get that!!! There are loads and loads of playparks everywhere...even in macdonalds!! At the weekend all you see are families out and about together doing stuff with their kids. There is a big cafe culture here too and loads of lovely food markets you can go to. There are countless beaches and regional parks all within driving distance from Auckland. I've been told there are beautiful beaches about an hrs drive from the city and they look like they should exist on a tropical island....imagine having that available to u so easily!! We have so many places on our bucket list of places to visit - we gonna wait until the better weather comes before we do.

Only you can decide what's right for you as a family. In my own personal experience, it's the best move we have made.

Please feel free to contact me if you have any specific questions in mind. I feel like I have been in your situation so know exactly what you are going through and all the unanswered questions you have.

Laura x


----------

